# Help me identify these eggs please



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I woke up this morning to these eggs dead center in the front of the tank. I have Albino Cories, Otto's, White Clouds, 2 mystery snails, and some cardinals and neon tetras. Sorry my pictures aren't clearer, I can't find my good camera.

<a href="http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/?action=view&current=2012-03-05072815.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/2012-03-05072815.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>

<a href="http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/?action=view&current=2012-03-05072749.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/2012-03-05072749.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>

<a href="http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/?action=view&current=2012-03-05072802.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/2012-03-05072802.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am wondering if it's a snail clutch that fell, none of the fish seem to be interested in eating them, should I leave them there of remove them???


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They look like mystery snail eggs. If you leave a space of about 1 inch at the top they will lay their eggs out of the water the way they should be.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was doing a water change a week ago and forgot to add the rest of the water and i ended up with a clutch. I figure one clutch at a time is enough. Should a lower the water to let her lay clutches then just remove them? Should I remove these eggs for sake of the health of the aquarium?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yes remove them as they won't hatch submerged like that.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

My Cories stick their eggs to the glass.


----------

